# How many hunting firearms do you own?



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

*How many hunting firearms do you own?*​
1 00.00%2 22.44%3-5 2226.83%6-9 2125.61%10-12 1113.41%Your poll doesn't go high enough, please send help.2631.71%


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

This is a simple, anonymous poll. No one will know your answer, or who voted. No information will be released to spouses, or anyone else, under any situation.
















So how many hunting guns do you own? Shotguns, rifles, and even pistols if you have them just for hunting.

Vote above!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

11 Just for hunting. Didn't see a place to vote, but I'm not afraid to weight in. The wife has NO IDEA what I do and don't have in the cabinet downstairs!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Poll timed out.... fixed now. Should be up top!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

How much did my wife pay you to post this? ? Next you'll be asking where I hide the keys.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> How much did my wife pay you to post this? ? Next you'll be asking where I hide the keys.


Or what your new address is.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I was diagnosed with the affliction of guntinitist at an early age.I will simplly say 1 is to many and a thousand is never enough.I have seperated from more women than guns. ( Wait ) Had to check and see where wifey was. LOL I dont want her to feel threatened you know.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

i fall into the 3-5 i would have more but i have made some poor choices in the past.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Who are you working for ? Did those anti's put you up to this ? ha ha..only joking, I have a few too many but still not enough.

Problem I have is...if I die I would hate to think that my wife would sell them for what I told her I paid for them. Hmm...ah due to gun values always increasing they are worth 4 times the purchased value. If she ever shows up here..which is possible...please tell her this.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If you put me in your will as recipient you will never have to worry about that. I would hate for you to live the rest of your life,which I'm sure will be long and fruitful, worrying about that. The things I do for friends never ceases to amaze them !!


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I have a pretty good colection but I only really use about 5 of them. The rest or ones that were given to me or that I just like and every now and then Ill go wack a few rounds through them but my main hunting guns are still me 300 win mag, my 22-250 my old marlin 22Lr and my shotgun. I still use my tikka .243 a fair bit but I pretty much gave it to the girlfriend.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ok Don, you have my guns lock stock and barrels.

Should I just send them to you now....to prevent any taxation of the rich ?


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

On a call said:


> Ok Don, you have my guns lock stock and barrels.
> 
> Should I just send them to you now....to prevent any taxation of the rich ?


That easy? Just like that? Holy smokes! Look, I'm WAY younger than Don (sorry buddy), look at it this way, if you send it to me there'll be more time between needing to pass them on in the future.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

First come...


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

ebbs said:


> That easy? Just like that? Holy smokes! Look, I'm WAY younger than Don (sorry buddy), look at it this way, if you send it to me there'll be more time between needing to pass them on in the future.


You just need to get Don to put you on the will... duh! Then you get Brian's AND Don's!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Might as well start a raffle, it will help cover shipping costs and the extra money will pay for advertising on PT!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

hmm...what did I start


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> You just need to get Don to put you on the will... duh! Then you get Brian's AND Don's!


This is a better idea. Hey Don! PM me and I'll get you my address and ID verification info.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

We have at least 6 very sick guys out here. I'm sure there are more too....


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Chris...May I barrow a couple of yours ?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

On a call said:


> Chris...May I barrow a couple of yours ?


Haha... you may want to talk to the other guys. I am down to my R-15, T/C Encore and a couple of shotguns.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

On a call said:


> hmm...what did I start


As long as you finish it, you could just bring them in person. We'll do some huntin' so you can say goodbye to them.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I have so many I can't count'em all----------------------------------------------------But then,---I can only count to ten.lol.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Take off your shoes Cat that's what I do. It doubles my ability.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

sickos.... so many sickos...


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

you can never own too many guns.15 to be exact, had take my socks to count that high.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

I had a friend over not to long ago and was showing him my guns. I was taking them out of the gun safe one at a time and letting him look and then putting it back and grabbing another. He asked me why I didn't just lay them all out on the bed. I quickly hushed him and then informed him that laying them all out on the bed would be very bad becuase then someone might see jsut how many I really have and start thinking that I need to sell some. It is funny that even when they know just what all you have that it doesn't really sink in until they see them all at one time.


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> This is a simple, anonymous poll. No one will know your answer, or who voted. No information will be released to spouses, or anyone else, under any situation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


heheheeeeeee... I ain't sayin'!!! O'bammy might have snooping eyes out thar watching these here boards in order to gather up something he might consider as intelligence!

but to appease the masses.... I'm just going to figuratively saying "13.75".


----------



## Mitch_RAGE (Dec 13, 2011)

Helmet I might have to look you up soon. I need to head to MO to check on some property the wifey just inherited.














Yeah Me!!!!!!!!!!!!! anyone know the approx. Yote pop in Crawford county!!!!!


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

u knwo its funny. i think i have 8... all but a couple are hand me downs. mostly .22 .410 but every gun i have is for hunting. might not get used often but when they do there is usually food on the table or hides to sell.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm not about to count them but let's just say taking my shoes off won't help unless it's time to clear the room. Seems like they have a way of multiplying behind closed doors - kind of like people.

www.thinkingafield.com


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I refuse to answer on the grounds I might incriminate myself.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I recently added a savage modle 10 pred in .223. Its pretty much my main coyote rifle now.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

guns? what guns? All mine were lost in a strange boating accident.

I tried to explain to the wife, the unwritten man/gun law of one for every year on earth.

For some reason she thought that was total B*** S*** and disagreed with the entire concept.

**Women** can't live with em, can't shoot em.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

All I have to do is bring up shoes and purses.....I get a rear view real quick..works every time !


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Why? Just how many shoes and purses do you own? We won't tell anybody.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

glenway said:


> Why? Just how many shoes and purses do you own? We won't tell anybody.


That's funny, I don't care who ya R!!


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

I'll tell you the ones that get work: Browning T-Bolt .22Mag, Rem 870 12 Gauge Full Choke, Rem M7 .223 and a lil Ruger Bearcat .22LR revolver for "finnishing" if I didn't do a good enough job at first. RS, NattyB


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

> Problem I have is...if I die I would hate to think that my wife would sell them for what I told her I paid for them.


I'm pretty much the opposite. I'm scared she sell them for what I paid for em. Bought a couple from my dad at less than half price, another one a friend just walked off and left me, and a couple others that I got smoking deals on when I bought em.
Of course my .223AI is another story, I could never get back all the money I've put into that over years. When you figure the purchase price new, 2 stocks, 2 custom SS barrels, and 4 different scopes that were bought just for the gun. Yea, I'm in deep on that one!! LOL


----------



## halfbreed (Aug 13, 2012)

dear mr. obama and the democratic govt. and all you ATF people . i own nary a gun , why would i even need a gun since my govt, takes such good care of and protects me so well .


----------

